# TTC naturally for baby no2 with PCOS



## Tinky27 (Dec 12, 2012)

Morning Ladies. 

My cycles pre having my daughter were 40-45 days long, however, since her birth my cycles have been very regular (every 31/32 days). 

We've been TTC naturally for the last three months and this month I've had abdominal cramping since last Thursday and on day 31 and no bleed. 

I saw the doctor yesterday who said if it gets much worse he will send me for an ultra sound, I am currently waiting for him to call to push for this! 

I just don't feel myself at all. I had horrible lower back pain on Monday and have been cramping constantly. My biggest concern is this could be due to an enlarged cyst. Obviously.. any pregnancy tests have come back negative!

I'm getting increasingly frustrated with myself as I still keep thinking what if I ovulated later but I know in my heart this is highly unlikely  

I've never missed a period so I guess its a waiting game.


----------

